# Sleezy marketing by Frederique Constant on Black Friday.



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

I feel like I need to vent a bit in here..

So as you all know, Black Friday was last weekend and as so many shops do, Frederique Constant was also having a Black Friday Sale. I specifically signed up to their Newsletter in order to get notice of their deals.

Come friday, I get an e-mail pop in - the title being "80% of stock already sold out!" - reading the e-mail:

"*Only 6 hours left* to take advantage of our biggest sale ever. Hurry while supply lasts!"

I found an offer for the "Classics Index" (FC-303S5B6) - On the landing page of their Black Friday sale, I saw that it said "ONLY 4 LEFT!". The price was shown as reduced from €995 to €595 - with complimentary straps - a pretty good deal I guess.

Now here's where things get sketchy:

1) I check out the watch on the other part of their website (The non-black friday promotion page) and it's actually *not €995*, it's only €850.

2) I talk to my friend, because he was also considering getting this exact model, on his computer, the price is listed as €540 (currency converted), but without a BUY button. I thought he was being a novice PC user at first, but turns out he really was not able to buy it from his location (Denmark). No info about this anywhere though.

3) 2 hours pass, now the stock availability says only 2 left. Another hour pass, it now says only 1 left. I am really considering pulling the trigger, but I don't. I have a bad feeling and honestly the sale wasn't that special. You can get the watch for the same price on grey market.

4) I check back later in the evening (_*WAY past the "Only 6 hours left of the sale"*_) - and what do you know, suddenly the stock says 3 pieces left again.

5) Their sale continues to run the entire weekend and is even extended into Monday - Stock list continues to go up and down between 1 and 4 pieces left the entire time.

Now I'm no idiot, I know that dishonest companies use this marketing technique to force sales by putting pressure on the buyer to make a quick decision - In fact, I EXPECT it from certain stores. But I definitely DO NOT expect it from someone that wants to consider them being a serious watch-manufacturer. My god, how pathetic.

If I didn't believe Frederique Constant was to be considered a low-end brand before, I certainly do now. Just imagine them offering a "Limited Edition" watch. You'll have 500 people walking around with the same "No. 5 of 25" engraving on the back.

I just lost any respect (and trust) I had for that brand after this.

Furthermore, last Friday I got in touch with their Customer Service to hear if they had any sort of explanation, the person I talked to said she would forward it internally - I have not heard anything back from anyone yet, I also highly doubt I will. Well perhaps after this post goes up, who knows.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

When someone adds something to their cart stock is taken/saved, that's how it works, to prevent there being no stock once you actually pay for it. There is usually a timer on how long something stays in your cart as well so it prevents someone sitting on stock, usually it's 1 hour sometimes it's more or less. Once that time passes and you still haven't paid for it the stock goes up again so it's up for grabs. As for them extending the time, it's reasonable since many people were 'grabbing stock' and not actually paying for it.


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

That's not how their system was setup. I cross-tested with different platforms + locations + adding all available stock to cart (even more than supposedly there was) - while checking stock from different computers on different IP's.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, you went to all trouble, all for a watch you didn't purchase.


BTW, it's sleazy....


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

fastfras said:


> Wow, you went to all trouble, all for a watch you didn't purchase.


Hardly any "trouble" - and yes I did that to uncover what was actually going on, seems it seemed very sketchy. Which it also turned out to be.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

NickSW said:


> Hardly any "trouble" - and yes I did that to uncover what was actually going on, seems it seemed very sketchy. Which it also turned out to be.


To be now and forever known as "the watch detective".


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

I would be very interested to know what they say eventually 

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

Wahlaoeh said:


> I would be very interested to know what they say eventually
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


Still nothing from their end... Live-chat agent said someone would get back to me and supposedly created a ticket for this.. On the 5th of December I opened a new ticket in their support system and still haven't heard anything yet. When/If I do, I will update.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm sure you'll never hear back.

What are they going to do, be honest about their deception?

Glad you took the time to post this, every once in a while something of theirs catches my eye, but I can now dismiss them entirely as I have no interest in supporting such a company... at least not when it comes to the marketplace of watches where there are so many alternatives.

And you should run with that "Watch Detective" suggestion. While it sounded sarcastic, I think you should (or someone) should embrace it and make it there thing.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wait until the sales come out for " January close out sale for the year". Educated myself the hard way but this is the year end sale that I'm waiting for. And by the way, it is everyone that participates in this sale. Stock has to go in order to make room for Basil in March. And if you miss out on that sale you can always get the latest and greatest from Basil. Boy I wish instead of paying taxes and over inflated insurance bills we as consumers had to buy watches. Bliss, pure bliss that would be. Kind of early but "I wish everyone a Happy Holidays and a Healthy, and profitable New Year" Sincerely, Stromboli.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I was looking at FC watches a while back and following their brand a little. Then I saw they teamed up with Gwyneth Paltrow, the pseudoscience snake oil salesman of “Goop” fame. Birds of a feather I guess.

Anyway that was enough for me to write off the brand for good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim44 said:


> I was looking at FC watches a while back and following their brand a little. Then I saw they teamed up with Gwyneth Paltrow, the pseudoscience snake oil salesman of "Goop" fame. Birds of a feather I guess.
> 
> Anyway that was enough for me to write off the brand for good


That's just silly. FC makes outstanding watches, especially given the price point.

Plenty of brands have associated with folks that some people find disagreeable (Breitling and John Travolta, for instance).

I'd have thought that at least on these forums, people would know better and judge watches on quality and aesthetics.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Metlin said:


> That's just silly. FC makes outstanding watches, especially given the price point.
> 
> Plenty of brands have associated with folks that some people find disagreeable (Breitling and John Travolta, for instance).
> 
> I'd have thought that at least on these forums, people would know better and judge watches on quality and aesthetics.


Maybe so, but it's my money, and not a penny of it is going to end up in the pocket of that pseudoscience grifter, nor in the pockets of any company that supports her exploitative and harmful business.

Now if you make a different decision because you like the watches and find them to be a good value I have no issue with that. I agree that they do have some nice designs at a very reasonable price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> I was looking at FC watches a while back and following their brand a little. Then I saw they teamed up with Gwyneth Paltrow, the pseudoscience snake oil salesman of "Goop" fame. Birds of a feather I guess.
> 
> Anyway that was enough for me to write off the brand for good


Good for you!



Metlin said:


> That's just silly. FC makes outstanding watches, especially given the price point.
> 
> Plenty of brands have associated with folks that some people find disagreeable (Breitling and John Travolta, for instance).
> 
> I'd have thought that at least on these forums, people would know better and judge watches on quality and aesthetics.


Seems to be varying opinions on this I guess.

I'd say it's called ethics and principles and applying economic incentives and feedback in favor of your values.

We have less of the this as time marches forward, and society suffers greatly because of it.

In purely economic terms you get more of what you incentivize. So, if you don't push-back against behavior you find objectionable, then that behavior is in effect rewarded, and you will get more of it a consequence (baring other influences, of course).


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no love lost for pseudoscience but until this thread, I had no idea Gwyneth Paltrow had anything to do with it. 

Ultimately, I buy products not the person endorsing it. Some people buy watches because of celebrities but as a WIS I buy watches because of the watch. I think Travolta is crazy but he’s also a good pilot and Breitling makes terrific watches — that’s what Breitling is really all about.

I can understand that people have different points of view but I think you can express your dislike on certain aspects while still objectively evaluating a watch.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sleazy. Well, kinda. But show me a company in soon-to-be 2018 new world commerce who doesn't do things like this and I'll show you their Chapter 7 paperwork before the end of soon-to-be 2018. They're all shady, sleazy, sketchy, and would sell their own me-mah for a buck.

It's called capitalism.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

What does it really matter how many they have in stock?
They arnt forcing you to buy it and they might get stock in daily?
It just doesnt matter, buy this stuff with the assumption those numbers are fluffed of they have new stock coming in.


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

My point being, it's so insanely unethical to do a promotion that way, specially when it's a luxury good, actually even more so. If FC is lying about stock inventory and their promotional terms, that makes me distrust that brand in all other regards as well. Think limited edition models (ONLY 500 PIECES, GET YOURS NOW BEFORE THEY ARE SOLD OUT).

@Metlin - Travolta and Breitling makes sense. He is a Pilot, he is known for being pilot (among of course being an insanely popular actor) - but that makes completely sense. You put Gwyneth Paltrow as your brand ambassador for the reason beeeeiing????? She uhm... wears the watch? She has no credibility in the watch-industry, she's nothing but a C-list celebrity.

Just as ridiculous as Tudor putting Lady Gaga and David Beckham - specially in light of the "recent" Beckham scandal. If you want to put these goofs as your ambassadors at least back it up with some sort of connection to the brand or watches in general. Not like Lady Gaga or Beckham would ever wear a Tudor before (probably never even heard about the brand before their sponsorship).



dan360 said:


> Not sleazy. Well, kinda. But show me a company in soon-to-be 2018 new world commerce who doesn't do things like this and I'll show you their Chapter 7 paperwork before the end of soon-to-be 2018. They're all shady, sleazy, sketchy, and would sell their own me-mah for a buck.
> 
> It's called capitalism.


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Commenting a bit late, but this is definitely a horrible practice and I would frown upon it for a luxury good. That being said, I think FC's brand is definitely newer/more "modern" and like it or not, this is basically what all other brands are doing these days. Black Friday is pretty much useless now IMO.


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunno if the buyer actually wanted it.. Just checking


----------



## stevenliu0923 (Mar 2, 2018)

I know a few lower end companies have done this repeatedly...but i have never expected FC to do this as well.....sneaky stuff and definitely a bad practice for a brand that is trying to go upscale :/


----------

